# We should get a Critical Thinking forum!



## Quantum (Jul 26, 2004)

I've spotted on some other forums that they have a specific section in the Forum Index called "Critical Thinking," which is used for stuff such as debates, theories, politics, essays, etc.  I think that this forum would benefit quite a bit if we added one, since there are many people here that, well, critically think.  Also, I think that the General Off-Topic section is just... too general.  It covers so many things, so I think a critical thinking portion could make the General Off-Topic forum less congested.  What do you guys think about this idea?


----------



## Garageboy101 (Jul 26, 2004)

hmm ... i guess that pretty kool so itd be easier to talk about other stuff... we could divide it into critical thinking.... how about other consoles discussion............ computer shitz .................................................................. well thats all i can think off


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 26, 2004)

I like this idea.

Now if only critically thinking people could get in...


----------



## theymightbegiant (Jul 26, 2004)

i often critically think and i think that this would be a good idea


----------



## janer (Jul 26, 2004)

hmmm... maybe u can start a poll with it.. so we can see if the ppl want this


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh yes...That is a VERY good idea, IMHO.

Only thing is, that mods may have a problem against this,  because I predict a lot of disputes starting up through "Critical Thinking" topics. I still think it's a very good idea though.

Ask KiVaN maybe? Or maybe Tempest, lol

Happy trails.


----------



## Squiffy (Jul 26, 2004)

This is a good idea and one I would like to see happen.
I just hope people don't post random nonsense and we can actually get some serious discussion.
Also, I would like to think that the average intelligence here is high enough for this kind of section, but thinking back to all the really idiotic behaviour over the years, I'm not too sure.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm worried about people not being able to hold their tounge when someone says something they don't like and talk about in a civilized manner instead of "Y0u f****** s*** b4g! You a f****** m0r0n! GO DIE!!!!!!!11111111"

Also, I think KiVan has already stated that he doesn't want other console sections due to him not wanting alot of sections.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 26, 2004)

This sounds like it could be a good idea...I'd like to think at least that there quite a few people here who are capable of having civilisized debates/discussions.
I'm certainly in favor of at least trying something like this out...


----------



## gunner6666 (Jul 26, 2004)

na we dont need this it'll just mess up the forum imho


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jul 26, 2004)

I think it would be a good idea, but it would have to be heavily modded. Also, not everyone would be willing to join in conversations there because they would actually have to learn how to spell correctly and use proper grammar. I would really like this area to get started, but I have the feeling it will involve the same ten or so people in every conversation.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Jul 26, 2004)

In this type of forum you'll end up with a few people who can behave sensibly, and a lot of immature people just winding them up by posting nonsense.
It usually ends up as a flame fest and suspensions fly thick and fast.
I wouldnt participate but it would be fun to see if this forum could do this without what I think would happen, happening.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 26, 2004)

Hmm..it's true that people would have to learn to spell and type...But many conversation involve the same people, it's just a matter of what interests you. 
Perhaps we just need a few people to start some good discussions every once in a while instead of actually creating a section for it....


----------



## Lily (Jul 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Broken_by_Design @ Jul 26 2004 said:


> Perhaps we just need a few people to start some good discussions every once in a while instead of actually creating a section for it....


Amen, Broken_by_Design. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If people are starved for good converation, all they need to do is create a topic in the off-topic section, no real need for another section. Especially considering the usual discourse on GBATemp, something tells me that such a section would probably wither and die anyway.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jul 26, 2004)

QUOTE(qrayzie @ Jul 26 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Broken_by_Design @ Jul 26 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps we just need a few people to start some good discussions every once in a while instead of actually creating a section for it....
> ...


Plenty of great conversations have been created in the past, but the majority of them wither away because you either get the wannabe "leet" people, the kiddie AOL posters, or just the complete idiots who ruin the topics. I'm someone who is always looking for an intelligent conversation, sadly though, it usually only happens in real life or via instant messenger.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 26, 2004)

Well so far it seems that most people like that idea... at some other forums, the Critical Thinking sections actually are quite successful and have a lot of people participate.  I hope an admin reads this and adds one to try out for a while!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 26, 2004)

Might I also suggest throwing a few ideas into the ring for topics of discussion?

For example, today on the radio I heard a discussion about an animal rights campaigner from the US, who wants ALL experiments banned and (from what I heard) considers the killing of animals as to the same severity as killing a person...Apparently they're talking about banning him from visiting the UK, as some people would argue that testing on animals is viable say to find a cure for Cystic Fibrosis...


----------



## amy test (Jul 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Broken_by_Design @ Jul 27 2004 said:


> For example, today on the radio I heard a discussion about an animal rights campaigner from the US, who wants ALL experiments banned and (from what I heard) considers the killing of animals as to the same severity as killing a person...Apparently they're talking about banning him from visiting the UK, as some people would argue that testing on animals is viable say to find a cure for Cystic Fibrosis...


Animal testing/experiments IS needed to some degree. You wouldn't want something you don't even know abut its potential side effects/complications to enter your body, would you? Lots of advances in medical/dental field are the results of animal experiments. For example, the modern day titanium implant and the concept of osseointegration is derived from an experiment made on rabbits.

That animal rights campaigner is an extremist in my opinion.
Thank you.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2004)

Ah, I actually think that I like the idea of having intelligent conversations in the Off-Topic section more than just creating a "Critical Thinking" section now....Discussions about discrimination, extremists, etc, make for good serious intelligent discussions from what I've read before....I mena, being only 16, it's hard for people to take what I say seriously, but for some reason on forums, it's like your opinion is somewhat respected.

I'm all for the idea of serious intelligent discussions, making this place like a forum again...However, if I see any "leet", kiddy AOL users or complete idiots who ruin the topics, I think I'll blow a fucking gasket due to the fact that I've had it with people coming on this forum specifically to make trouble because they've got nothing better to do.

Happy trails.

P.S.
I honestly hope that the serious discussions are modded very closely, and I do hope that mods will take part in them...For all our sakes.


----------



## Try2bcool (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey, this topic should be moved to the Critical Thinking section, there seems to be a lot of it going on in this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, I don't think it's such a good idea to bring such a section into this environment...politics, animal rights, abortion (yes even that), gay rights, racism, etc...are not present here to much extent, nor should they be.
Let this be a haven of sorts for those that just want to come and talk about the things we _enjoy_, not things that we don't!  
What is a forum for?  I perceive it to be a place that has a general theme of discussion about one type of hobby or subject of interest.
This is a Game Boy Advance Emulation forum, and from what I've seen, it stays pretty close to that subject (due in no small part to the great efforts of the Staff *SMOOCH*), and, it attracts and keeps those whose interests lie in art, graphic design, photography, gaming in general, comic books, movies, etc...
These are all entertainment issues, things that the biggest contributers to the forum have a common interest in.
Do we really need to have a section of the forum that is going to cause hate and discontent?  How many of you who followed the cruddybuddy business a while back, were greatly upset by the flaming and the strong words and opinions of that whole mess?  I was very upset that the forum I had come to enjoy spending a great deal of the little free time I have, had been ripped apart and changed.  Openly discussing politics alone would ruin this forum...few things in the world can cause hate and discontent like politics, except maybe discussions of religion.
So please, I ask all of you to think about what a 'Critical Thinking' section could do.  If you like the way it is now, then leave it be...we're having fun here...


----------



## Quantum (Jul 26, 2004)

I've spotted on some other forums that they have a specific section in the Forum Index called "Critical Thinking," which is used for stuff such as debates, theories, politics, essays, etc.  I think that this forum would benefit quite a bit if we added one, since there are many people here that, well, critically think.  Also, I think that the General Off-Topic section is just... too general.  It covers so many things, so I think a critical thinking portion could make the General Off-Topic forum less congested.  What do you guys think about this idea?


----------



## Akoji (Jul 27, 2004)

i would like to have a section like that here , but i dont think that learning how to type and spell is really necesary , because it would desavantage people who english is not their first language like me , im still learning it and im only 14... and im french , wicht is a hard language to learn , but i would like to take part of thoses topics , i think i can give my opignon as well and i dont think im a wannabe l33t guy , or the Aol kiddies type , or a idiot who flame everybody...


----------



## Try2bcool (Jul 27, 2004)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jul 27 2004 said:


> I think this is a good idea and this sentence is a lie.


Man, that's deep...had to ponder on that one a moment to discover it's true meaning...


----------



## berlinka (Jul 27, 2004)

"I am a real critical thinker"......?? If I told this to my boss, he would kick me around the room!


----------



## Lily (Jul 27, 2004)

Hmmmm @ Try2bcool, I actually see your point of view quite well. However, you assume that by bringing those topics into discussion, the world will fall down around our ears, and people won't be able to control themselves from rabid insults and flame attacks. I like to at least give people *some* credit, and identify that  though it's risky business, things don't always go awry. Take for example Broken_by_Design, she has brought up animal testing in this thread, and no one freaked out - and as far as I can tell, the forum is still here and moderated, not running into anarchy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just food for thought - some people need a place to speak about topics that are on their mind, even if they aren't GBA-related. That's the whole reason an off-topic forum exists in the first place. Couldn't hurt to add some serious discussion in there too everyone once in a while, you know?

@DarkRamza .. people that demand perfect spelling, grammar and punctuation on the 'net only do so because it's the only qualitative measurement of a person you can have really, other than their signature/avatar, and the things that they say. Most of us on the forum have never met, and probably never will meet, and therefore don't know each other. Someone with bad spelling/grammar/punctuation is just seen to not offer a whole lot to a conversation - if they can't be bothered to type properly, why should anyone try and decipher what they have to say, right?

In your case, it's different - just say that you're not a native English speaker, and people will forgive you. The fact that you've even learned another language at all puts you in a great position. Many of the whiners about perfect typing wouldn't be able to learn a second language if it walked right up and slapped them clean across the face!

So in other words, you've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## Try2bcool (Jul 27, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Take for example Broken_by_Design, she has brought up animal testing in this thread, and no one freaked out - and as far as I can tell, the forum is still here and moderated, not running into anarchy.




@qrayzie:  Nobody really had anything to say about it, it's not really part of this topic, just an example subject.

I just can't see that a critical thinking section would add anything to the appeal of this forum...I for one don't come here looking for debate on subjects that can't be won.  There are enough places to debate 'higher' topics in the world without doing it here also.  Real-world, controversial subjects can be discussed and debated, but never resolved...people stand strongly on one side or the other, or undecided in the middle.  The only people that you could hope to win over are the middle people...and to what gain?

And I never said that people couldn't have intelligent, thoughtful conversations here, I think that patrons of this board are very responsible and well spoken in general, as evidenced in this thought-provoking topic.

Can someone (or everyone) list what kind of topics you would consider talking about in a critical thinking forum?  I listed a few in my previous post, but maybe I was way off the mark on the kind of things that you want to discuss.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 27, 2004)

This thread seems to be turining into some what of a critical debate of it's own...
I think taken that none of the higher up's have given any kind of response to this thread it'd be fair to say that for now any kind of discussions that you want to take place should stay in off-topic. 
I will say that you should feel free to make topics on whatever subjects you choose. If people wish to participate they can and will. Some people come here only for GBA related things, others (like me) come because they like the people here and like to share other interests with them. 
If a debate gets out of hand there is almost always a moderator on hand who will deal with the situation. So if someone is going to be a persistent flamer in these kinds of threads they'll be warned.

So in conclusion, I look forward to some intelligent conversation with you all in the near future.


----------



## iceman9414 (Jul 27, 2004)

like we need any more flaming on this board...hehe


----------



## YohKunz (Jul 31, 2004)

; what if your gameboy advance like the screen shaking...then how?


----------



## YohKunz (Jul 31, 2004)

any one selling gameboy(any type)...first and second hand also can...


----------



## Vince989 (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm obviously not the one whose opinion will be the most important, since I'm not as much implied anymore in this forum as many of the other mods are, but I think it could be a good idea, given a strict moderation system. If the discussions stay intelligent, it could be really interest to discuss in it; However, as soon as flaming would get in the way, it would instantly kill topics.

So, if it is moderated well, it could be good. However, moderation isn't the only important thing; It's, first and foremost, the members who post content, so they'll have to write especially good posts, maybe even better than they do elsewhere. Writing quality, not in the form (language) but rather in content, is going to be quite critical to it. DarkRamza and those that don't speak english as a native language won't need to worry about it : I too have french as a native language and english as a second one, yet I can get my messages across, and even though you don't have a perfect english, it would show that you tried your best to write well. And don't forget, training something a lot is the best way to perfection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Vince989


----------



## Try2bcool (Jul 31, 2004)

QUOTE(iceman9414 @ Jul 27 2004 said:


> like we need any more flaming on this board...hehe


I haven't seen anyone flame on this thread, everyone seems to be well mannered and spoken on this subject...

I wonder myself why none of the higher-ups have commented, or sent comments through a mod...are they all on holiday?


----------

